
Ask HN: What are new/unknown/unpopular platforms to sell B2C “apps”? - ahmedbaracat
I am trying to find a niche marketing platform to build a business in. Think Windows Phone in 2010 or Alexa Skills in 2016.
======
brudgers
This is a bad idea from a business standpoint, but a comfortable one
psychologically. I know because I've done it. It's a bad idea business wise
because a niche product hidden away in a small marketplace is more likely to
fail than a niche product ignored in a large marketplace because the small
time marketplace provides less exposure and niche products need exposure to
reach niche customers.

But it's comfortable psychologically because it avoids the higher volume of
rejection that comes with a higher volume marketplace. And by making things
more difficult for myself (yourself) there is a better causal story when the
project fails...the Windows Phone wasn't a business success and that wasn't in
my (your) control is an easier failure to rationalize than failing in the
Apple App store. There's no merit in making things harder than they need to
be.

------
arachno1999
Microsoft Teams may be such a Future Platform.

